# Bet you all don't have one of these



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Shooting Sports USA | Reloading .22 Long Rifle?a new option for competitors

There was an article in the Backwoodsman about reloading the odd sized (25, 32 & 38) rimfires. Now it seems someone has picked up the gauntlet


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Just when you thought you seen it all! Daddy like.


----------

